# Adagietto buyers - first impressions?



## marcotronic (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi people,

those of you who already bought 8Dio's Adagietto and have had a chance to play with it for some time: How do you like it? Everything fine so far? Any programming issues or anything like that?

I bought Adagio Violins in the very early pre-order stages quite a while back and the first release was quite a big disappointment for me (lots of issues + not really what I expected) - but the library got better with every update and the latest update 1.5 I downloaded and installed yesterday feels very very nice actually. So I have a very positive feeling concerning Adagietto right now. And the Adagietto demos/videos just sound damn awesome (the legatos and the shorts, especially spiccatos are to die for!) - I totally love the simplicity and the price is really a no-brainer - especially the discounted price of USD 249,- for me as Adagio Violins owner.

I'm really on the brink of pressing the "buy" button, so please just give me the last kick  o=? 

thanks
Marco


----------



## JE Martinsen (Dec 18, 2013)

Ahh! Thanks, Marco! This is the thread I've waited for after the release of Adagietto. I'm in the same boat as you, having one of the Adagio volumes and now itching to pull the trigger on that fantastic deal even for us who don't have the whole series. Well, getting a good chunk of the whole string orchestra for that price is certainly no less of a bargain!

As I mentioned in another thread, what I really like about the Adagio series is the lush and romantic sound, more so than many other libraries perhaps. The Adagio sound certainly is unique. Eagerly awaiting the first-impression comments!


----------



## Cruciform (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks for this thread. I'm waiting for a knock-out reason to push me into pulling the trigger. As a bundle owner the discount is really great but with the updates and master legato patches rolling out for Adagio, I'm still on the fence.


----------



## korgscrew (Dec 18, 2013)

I bought the adagio bundle off the back of this, but I haven't purchased adagietto. 

Thinking about it now, it's kinda sour that I'll have to pay for a multi in patch form if I want to write quick.


----------



## constaneum (Dec 19, 2013)

downloading it with my slow pathetic network of 1Mbps. o[])


----------



## Letis (Dec 19, 2013)

Spent already some hours with it and think its great. 
spent the most time playing the sordino sustains up to now  
As someone who doesn´t already own all 4 adiagos (just Basses and Violas) its a perfect buy, esp with the loyality discount and the "free angels" lib which will come along for free with it.


----------



## constaneum (Dec 19, 2013)

Talked about "free angels" lib, I didn't receive any download link for that. Strange.


----------



## Letis (Dec 19, 2013)

constaneum @ Thu Dec 19 said:


> Talked about "free angels" lib, I didn't receive any download link for that. Strange.



Troels mentioned that in the other Adiagietto thread: "Everyone will receive Free Angels too - it might take a little time - cause even our mighty cloud servers are raining a bit."


----------



## organix (Dec 19, 2013)

Downloaded Adagietto yesterday and played arround a little bit.

It's a really nice bread and butter string lib. All common and some special articulations are in there, wonderful legato, good selection of short notes and overall a very emotional sound. Adagio or Adagietto (I'm owner of both) is a string library with character.

The full string ensembles have a very good balance and a warm, lush sound. Perfect for many common tasks.
The individual sections gives you the flexibility for doing great and more detailed string arrangements. 

The only drawback maybe is, that the articulations are not combined in one master patch as like in CS2. Each articulation needs one seperate patch.

Adagietto is not only a good starter lib, it's also a very nice addition to give your arrangement an extra portition of emotion. 

Wonderful library. 

-Markus


----------



## davidgary73 (Dec 19, 2013)

constaneum @ Thu Dec 19 said:


> downloading it with my slow pathetic network of 1Mbps. o[])



Time for an upgrade with Unifi 5MB (Malaysia) mate. You'll be really happy with the upgrade  

Hope to hear some demo on Adagietto from users as well. Sounds good and expressive from the youtube videos. 

Cheers


----------



## constaneum (Dec 19, 2013)

Unifi is only introduced in Kuching, David. Pathetic indeed ! LOL !! Argh !!! The download speed has just slowed down. 28 hours to go !! * cry *


----------



## davidgary73 (Dec 19, 2013)

constaneum @ Thu Dec 19 said:


> Unifi is only introduced in Kuching, David. Pathetic indeed ! LOL !! Argh !!! The download speed has just slowed down. 28 hours to go !! * cry *



Just sign up with Unifi when it's available to you. It iwll definately benefit you and help you in your future purchase downloads. 

Do make a tune once you have finished the download. 

Cheers


----------



## itskylerobertson (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm a fan. I've spent a lot of time with both Adagio and Adagietto, and in terms of a fast workflow, I can get a really nice sound quickly out of Adagietto. The short articulations are super simple to work with. I've been focusing a lot on marcato, staccato, and spiccato, and you can get really convincing string lines by utilizing just these three throughout a phrase. It doesn't have all the keyswitch variations that Adagio does, but then again it's not meant to. 

The ensemble sustain patches are very lush. In the 'To Me You Are Perfect' demo, I loaded up five instances of the sustains and panned them each according to stage position to have the control similar to that of Adagio.

Each patch has two mic positions (close and far) that can be adjusted. I find myself using more of the far mics for the legatos and sustains, and more of the close mics for the short articulations. 

My template has (both mic positions loaded for each):

Sustains 
Dynamic Bowings 1 
Dynamic Bowings 2
Tremolos
Whole Tone Trills
Individual Legatos for each section
Marcatos
Staccatos
Spiccatos

And uses just over 2 GB ram.

It's a really great compliment to Adagio in terms of workflow, and blends nicely with Hollywood Brass and Berlin Woodwinds.

And just as a disclaimer, I was one of the beta demo guys for it. But I'd still pick this up in a heartbeat.

Best,

Kyle


----------



## marcotronic (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks guys  I'm sold already, bought this baby and I'm downloading right now 

Marco


----------



## Symfoniq (Dec 19, 2013)

I was interested in picking this up, but just realized it won't work with Kontakt Player. So it would actually cost me an extra $400 to use this. And that's not going to happen. :cry:


----------



## marcotronic (Dec 19, 2013)

Alright: So after playing with the lib for half an hour or so I must really say that this was probably my best buy for the last few years. I love the sound, I love the simple approach and above all: the 8Dio guys really did a lot of magic happening under the hood programming-wise. The playability is just second to none! I can't remember playing strings so intuitively before.

I'm pretty sure my other strings libs will gather some dust from now on! 

Just awesome, guys!
Marco


----------



## Maestro77 (Dec 19, 2013)

Marco, great to hear your feedback. I'm on the fence and wondering what your old go-to-strings libraries were?


----------



## DenisT (Dec 19, 2013)

Here is a small track I wrote using Adagietto. Nothing fancy, 8Dio's demos are way better than mine :wink:

https://soundcloud.com/denistunguz/awakening

Patch used :
Ensemble Dyn Bowing 1
Ensemble Sustain Sordino 1


----------



## Polarity (Dec 19, 2013)

Listened to demos...
wow, Adagietto sound really nice!
maybe not a big sound (it's also missing a 2nd Violins II) but it has a very sweet sound.
I'll keep an eye on it... 
I've spent very much this month on new libraries and I want to put at work what I got, before getting anything else.

For the articulations split in single patches problem... 
maybe you could think about Mind Control by Orange Tree samples (it let you layer and select by keyswitches different patches inside Kontakt)... 
or wait for the forthcoming Intuition.


----------



## gpax (Dec 19, 2013)

itskylerobertson @ Thu Dec 19 said:


> The ensemble sustain patches are very lush. In the 'To Me You Are Perfect' demo, I loaded up five instances of the sustains and panned them each according to stage position to have the control similar to that of Adagio.



Kyle, I absolutely love the "Perfect" piece you did for 8DIO. I also remember listening to the #1 and #2 8DIO contest winners, and thinking they got those reversed (nothing against the winner). Anyway, you showcase Adagietto very well. 

g


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 19, 2013)

Nice quick demo, Denis.


----------



## Sid Francis (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for the demo Denis.


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 19, 2013)

Hey guys,

Here's a really quick (and short) demo using the Ensemble Sordino patch from Adagietto along with Embertone's Chapman Trumpet. Nothing fancy but just thought I'd share:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F125692047&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## marcotronic (Dec 19, 2013)

Nice demos, Dennis & Mike!

@Maestro77: Mainly used LASS before (basically for the agressive spiccato sound), also EW Hollywood Strings now and then...

Marco


----------



## IgnasiVelasco (Dec 20, 2013)

So, how does Adagietto compare to the new CineStrings Core ?

I see much more emotion in Adagietto... and a lower price... hmmm what do you think?


----------



## AC986 (Dec 20, 2013)

How playable is it?


----------



## korgscrew (Dec 20, 2013)

IgnasiVelasco @ Fri Dec 20 said:


> So, how does Adagietto compare to the new CineStrings Core ?
> 
> I see much more emotion in Adagietto... and a lower price... hmmm what do you think?



TBH you can't compare Adagietto / Adagio to other string libraries as it is so different.

With Cinestrings, the intention behind it is the room it is recorded in.

Adagietto & Adagio's intention is dynamic swells & Styled legatos. Emotion & expression.

More microphone options with Cinestrings as per the intention of the room.


----------



## eric aron (Dec 20, 2013)

korgscrew @ Fri Dec 20 said:


> IgnasiVelasco @ Fri Dec 20 said:
> 
> 
> > So, how does Adagietto compare to the new CineStrings Core ?
> ...



:D ahaha, funny, Cinestrings sells the room... ironically i agree. and we don't need anymore strings then, because the room is the library :mrgreen:


----------



## mpalenik (Dec 20, 2013)

marcotronic @ Thu Dec 19 said:


> the latest update 1.5 I downloaded and installed yesterday feels very very nice actually.



Maybe this is the wrong thread to ask, but I haven't had time to download the 1.5 update yet. Would you mind sharing some of the improvements? Is it easy to get it to play faster? Are the patches arranged better (maybe with the 3 layered legato they talk about in Adagietto)?

I actually hadn't seen the discounted price for Adagietto, but now that I check my inbox, I see I have an e-mail with a discount code. I love the sound of the Adagio strings, but was so disappointed with the usability violins when they first came out, it really turned me off to the series. However, it looks like the discount is good until February first, so I may just buy this library. Unfortunately, from the demos on the website, I really can't tell if I can do what I want to be able to.

Has anyone attempted some more traditional string writing with Adagietto? Any examples you can share?


----------



## benmrx (Dec 20, 2013)

No two libraries are identical, but IMO Cinestrings and Adagietto are very comparable. Both offer your standard articulations for each section as well as full ensemble patches. Both offer Legato (Adagio has multiple styles), spiccato, staccato, marcato, trills, tremolo, etc. Cinestrings has harmonics, Col Legno, and dedicated Violins II patches, while Adagietto has Dynamic Bows and Sordino.

While Cinestrings might sell the 'room' more, and Adagietto might sell the 'emotion' more, both are selling the notion that these are 'easy to use' and 'composer friendly' with upgrade paths. Cinesamples will have their 'pro' line that introduces more articulations and options, while Adagietto has the full Adagio line you can upgrade to and/or see what Volume II is all about. Both of these are also pretty comparable (IMO) to CS2 and Lass Lite. Although CS2 has no upgrade path.


----------



## korgscrew (Dec 20, 2013)

benmrx @ Sat Dec 21 said:


> No two libraries are identical, but IMO Cinestrings and Adagietto are very comparable. Both offer your standard articulations for each section as well as full ensemble patches. Both offer Legato (Adagio has multiple styles), spiccato, staccato, marcato, trills, tremolo, etc. Cinestrings has harmonics, Col Legno, and dedicated Violins II patches, while Adagietto has Dynamic Bows and Sordino.
> 
> While Cinestrings might sell the 'room' more, and Adagietto might sell the 'emotion' more, both are selling the notion that these are 'easy to use' and 'composer friendly' with upgrade paths. Cinesamples will have their 'pro' line that introduces more articulations and options, while Adagietto has the full Adagio line you can upgrade to and/or see what Volume II is all about. Both of these are also pretty comparable (IMO) to CS2 and Lass Lite. Although CS2 has no upgrade path.



I tottaly agree. But, I may have not put my point across well enough :oops: 

What I was thinking my head was. 

Adagio - Natural Expression & emotion. Zimmer / Newton Howard etc

Cinestrings - Hollywood John Williams sound. Disney / starwars etc

You can't get either of the above from both. Let me know if that still doesn't make sense!

o-[][]-o


----------



## DocMidi657 (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi,

Played with Adagietto for a little bit and am much much much much much happier than when I purchased the original Adagio Series. 

Playability of legatos is improved and feels better under the hands. Much easier workflow with than original Adagio as well.

Very expressive and lush sound for sure. Only thing I wish is one more Legato patch added for the 4 string families with more bite and thickness on high velocity for an aggressive sound with the emotion the 8dio guys captured so well. They add this I can easily see myself using this library without any thing else.

The Marcato patch has this aggressive quality but it's not legato and does not sustain.

Hope this helps folks deciding to purchase but I'd give it a 8 out of 10 with a 9+ out of 10 if they added that one type of legato patch for aggressive energetic fast string runs.  

Really great 8Dio, you made me happy with this one and also how you handled the loyalty purchase.

Dave


----------



## benmrx (Dec 20, 2013)

korgscrew @ Fri Dec 20 said:


> benmrx @ Sat Dec 21 said:
> 
> 
> > No two libraries are identical, but IMO Cinestrings and Adagietto are very comparable. Both offer your standard articulations for each section as well as full ensemble patches. Both offer Legato (Adagio has multiple styles), spiccato, staccato, marcato, trills, tremolo, etc. Cinestrings has harmonics, Col Legno, and dedicated Violins II patches, while Adagietto has Dynamic Bows and Sordino.
> ...



+1. Spot on, IMO. 

One thing I've noticed in Adagietto is that for the 'sections' you only get 1 Dyn Bow and 1 Sordino Dyn Bow, with no Time Machine Pro option. The other Dyn Bows and TM option are only for the 'ensemble' patches. Also, there's no 'Violin II' option like the regular Adagio Violins. Not that either of things are show stoppers by any stretch, but I would LOVE to see them in a future update. :wink: 

That said,..... I'm LOVING this library! Now.... can we PLEASE find out what this -Cage- business is all about!!


----------



## Symfoniq (Dec 20, 2013)

korgscrew @ Fri Dec 20 said:


> Cinestrings - Hollywood John Williams sound. Disney / starwars etc



Can you tell me why you think so, or better yet, direct me to some demos? I've only heard a handful of CineStrings demos, and I'm not really getting the Williams vibe. 

There have been times that Hollywood Strings seemed to capture the "Williams sound," but again, I've only heard demos.


----------



## gpax (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone for their input, and especially to existing Adagio users that have compared and commented accordingly. This has compelled me to finish the bundle first (lacked only Basses), hence making Adagietto more compelling. Still waiting to hear from 8DIO. 

G


----------



## blougui (Dec 20, 2013)

Does it compare in some Way to CS2? Of not in sound but in ease of use ?


----------



## korgscrew (Dec 20, 2013)

gpax @ Sat Dec 21 said:


> Thanks everyone for their input, and especially to existing Adagio users that have compared and commented accordingly. This has compelled me to finish the bundle first (lacked only Basses), hence making Adagietto more compelling. Still waiting to hear from 8DIO.
> 
> G



Still waiting too, sent them a mail yesterday.


----------



## Folmann (Dec 21, 2013)

Try to use real names here - its impossible for us to help directly with all these masked user names.


----------



## korgscrew (Dec 21, 2013)

Folmann @ Sat Dec 21 said:


> Try to use real names here - its impossible for us to help directly with all these masked user names.



Hi Troels, ive sent you a PM.

Don't want to share my email on here for spam reasons!


----------



## playz123 (Dec 21, 2013)

blougui @ Fri Dec 20 said:


> Does it compare in some Way to CS2? Of not in sound but in ease of use ?



I'm late to the party as usual, but have just spent the afternoon enjoying this library. My conclusion?...it's 'gorgeous' and could pour warmth into the coldest heart. I can only imagine what those of you who have invested in the Adagio series must have felt when you first experienced those products. I can guarantee I'll use this library a LOT. 

Now, re. the question, I would not compare it to CS2. It is VERY easy to use, but unlike CS2 it doesn't have all the articulations in one GUI. If one considers emotional performances', I think Adagietto is superior, but that's not meant to take anything away from CS2. CS2 can't be described as harsh sounding, but Adagietto is even less so. These are just my opinions of course. Oh, and one more tip; please don't ignore CC11 Expression when playing. With this library it is almost critical if one wishes these strings to really speak to others.


----------



## Ed (Dec 21, 2013)

You know what I just realised. The dynamic bowings could use a sample start slider and an ADSR (_trying to manually wrench doesnt seem to respond for me and I suck at Kontakt programming_). Or was that included in the update I still havent downloaded? Anyone know how to program a sample start automatable thing? I'd find that very useful to know for lots of libraries...


----------



## gpax (Dec 21, 2013)

Folmann @ Sat Dec 21 said:


> Try to use real names here - its impossible for us to help directly with all these masked user names.


Wasn't asking directly here, but since you mentioned it ... I followed up on a previous [email protected] email when first asking about completing the bundle. You told me to "do it soon," so I did! If I don't hear back by Monday I'll send another. 

G


----------



## StatKsn (Dec 21, 2013)

Ed @ Sat Dec 21 said:


> You know what I just realised. The dynamic bowings could use a sample start slider and an ASDR (_trying to manually wrench doesnt seem to respond for me and I suck at Kontakt programming_). Or was that included in the update I still havent downloaded? Anyone know how to program a sample start automatable thing? I'd find that very useful to know for lots of libraries...


Just a general-purpose help...

Group Editor -> click the mod tab at the source section -> add modulator and set the destination to sample start (make sure that "Edit All Groups" button is enabled unless you don't want to touch the release samples and like that). Click "|||||" icon to draw the curve.

If manually tweaking the already-exist ADSR doesn't work on the patch you are editing, an additional ADSR can be added from mod tab at the amplifier section (envelopes -> ahdsr).

Hope this works and welcome to the world of Kontakt DIY 8)


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 21, 2013)

Quite simply an expressive library well worth the relatively inexpensive buy in. One of the best products of the year in relation to price.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi,

8dio Adagetto o/~ 

It sounds wonderful, is simple to use, no clutter interface, two mic positions does the job for me. Add your favorite reverb if you like a more spacial sound, and get productive making music. I feel it will be my go to library to get my creative ideas down fast, and with no compromise in quality. 

I highly, highly ... Recommend it, be it your first strings library, or if you already have a large collection of strings libraries. 8dio did a wonderful job in making this library a real workhorse, and a high-quality library, at a very affordable price compared to most other Strings Libraries. 

You will love it :D 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## eric aron (Dec 21, 2013)

muziksculp @ Sun Dec 22 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 8dio Adagetto o/~
> 
> ...




do the ensemble patches have velocity layering?


----------



## constaneum (Dec 22, 2013)

Been playing around with the library. It sounds awesome but the sustain and legato sustain patches for individual sections have some weird sounds (I believe other people commented the same for Adagio Violin 1.5). I've found the following weird stuffs. 

1) One of the notes has some sort of key hitting sound when play (sounds like something in between a piano hit or a woodwind key changing sound).

2) Soft "out of tune" sound when playing certain notes. 


I'm aware that some people love these kinds of sounds for realism as mentioned in another separate thread but for me, once in a while in live recording is alright but frequent appearance of such weird noises tend to annoy you when composing a piece of music. Wondering anyone else experiencing these problems?


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 22, 2013)

eric aron @ Sun Dec 22 said:


> muziksculp @ Sun Dec 22 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



Yes they do. 

They are a joy to play, and respond nicely to velocity. (I'm having a great time playing the ensemble patches of Adagietto) :D


----------



## brojd (Dec 22, 2013)

Is it easier on the CPU than CS2?


----------



## constaneum (Dec 23, 2013)

If u load up all the individual sections' articulations including legato patches, it's approximately 550MB for each section. Not sure on cs2 though


----------



## rottoy (Dec 23, 2013)

Adagietto is far and away the best sample library purchase I've ever made.
The programming is tight, kind on the CPU, 
and the sound is absolutely phenomenal.

The Dyn. Bow Sordinos alone will make your nipples explode with delight.

To all the folks at 8Dio; I love you guys. :D 

Merry Christmas! o/~ 


P.S Also got the Claire Clarinet around the same time.
It's the best one there is for solo work.


----------



## blougui (Dec 23, 2013)

playz123 @ Sat Dec 21 said:


> blougui @ Fri Dec 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Does it compare in some Way to CS2? Of not in sound but in ease of use ?
> ...



Thank you for the answer playz123  !


----------



## JE Martinsen (Dec 23, 2013)

rottoy @ Mon Dec 23 said:


> Adagietto is far and away my best sample library purchase I've ever made. The programmings tight, kind on the CPU,
> and the sound is absolutely phenomenal.



I couldn't agree more! Certainly a very good investment!



rottoy @ Mon Dec 23 said:


> The Dyn. Bow Sordinos alone will make your nipples explode with delight.



Ah, good to know I'm not the only one! :lol:


----------



## Kejero (Dec 24, 2013)

I've been contemplating for a while now... I feel I don't have a huge need for more strings with my current LASS + Symphobia1 + Adagio Basses (and EWQLSO) combo. But I'm a very slow writer, and I'm thinking Adagietto may help me "produce" some work a little faster.

I'm very happy with their Basses so far. And the reception seems to be extremely positive so far. 
So I'm inclined to go for it (especially considering the Free Angels offer (which expires tonight if I'm not mistaken), and the "loyalty" discount). Unless someone here would come up with something utterly negative to say about this library. Or unless all these positive commenters would be exposed as shills, of course.


----------



## DenisT (Dec 24, 2013)

Kejero @ Tue Dec 24 said:


> But I'm a very slow writer, and I'm thinking Adagietto may help me "produce" some work a little faster.



Same here! I like to take my time, and since I bought Adagietto it's easier for me to record an idea without losing too much time choosing the right patch or the right sound. Just load Adagietto and play! I think this library can really helps you to work a little bit faster.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Dec 24, 2013)

Can it do ostinato legato patterns like this? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PztMcNH8t2g&list=PLCF452EA1AE2F6205&index=5 (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PztMcNH8 ... 05&amp;index=5)


----------



## gpax (Dec 24, 2013)

I think Adagietto is great for getting ideas down quickly, and still sound good. The sordinos are quite lovely as an ensemble, and I’m impressed by the scripted legato for the individual sections. As an Adagio user (all suites), this is a great tool for accessing articulations as a kind of “best of” collection, particularly those shorts. 

But… my own impressions of the long ensemble patches are mixed. The emotion is there, but there’s also a sense of having to fight polyphony at times. In some contexts that sound is amazing (listen to the demos). To me, the inherent quality of these ensemble dynamics is such that I find myself wanting less sync overall, if not more control over a particular section. 

Fortunately, Adagietto includes all the dynamic bowings in the individual sections as well. It’s a bit more tedious - I sometimes mix sordinos (cellos) with other sustains, for example, and adjust levels and timing to be a bit more sloppy. It’s still a cohesive and lush sound, but with more control over each section. Of course a custom multi is an option as well.

While some aspects of Adagietto are redundant to Adagio, the overall sound is packaged in one place, and all the options work together quite well, I think. 

G


----------



## constaneum (Dec 29, 2013)

Despite the previously mentioned weird "out of tune" sound, somehow when blending with other instruments,. that weird sound is covered up. 

Here's a piece of music done using Adagietto.

https://soundcloud.com/constaneum/a-day-in-paris


----------



## damstraversaz (Jan 6, 2014)

i just try it today , and I'm really impressed, the tone is great, and the playability of this one very good .
the shorts sounds great ( impressive velocity layering), and really "playable". the ensemble patchs are fine , I'm not sure to use it actually as I prefer to have individual instruments for composing, but they can be really useful on stage. The legatos patchs are impressive, so easy to play ! I'm a really happy user, congratulations 8dio !
I'm having albion, lass lite and sessions strings pro. Albion is unique as you have too winds and brass in the same space, lass with auto arranger is unique too, but I'm thinking to use adagietto as a first choice. I will surely not using sessions strings now , as Adagietto's close mic position is very clear, and the tone a lot better.

Damien


----------



## zvenx (Jan 10, 2014)

How is the love fest going? Want to pick it up before Feb1st......Are ppl who have bought it still loving it? or is the honeymoon over?
thanks
rsp


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 10, 2014)

For a working Joe like me, with deadlines up the wazoo, the honeymoon is still alive and well.


----------



## zvenx (Jan 10, 2014)

that's how I work too.
thanks Ned.
rsp


----------



## marcotronic (Jan 11, 2014)

Still very much in love here, too 

Marco


----------



## zvenx (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks, and I guess my bottom line question is
I have Cinematic Strings 2.1, do I need this or should I want this too? 

I guess the simple answer is yes as this has way more articulations.
Which the follow up question would be, but would I need this articulations.... and since you have no idea what I am doing, then only I can answer that 
rsp


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 13, 2014)

Having just purchased Adagietto I must say, straight out of the (download) box it sounds very much like CS2. I'll leave it to others in deciding if that's good or bad.
Before February it is less expensive.


----------



## zvenx (Jan 13, 2014)

I love how CS2 sounds, so for me that's good.
rsp


----------



## zvenx (Jan 13, 2014)

I love how CS2 sounds, so for me that's good.
rsp


----------

